# New Arrival



## StrikerDown (Apr 11, 2013)

I got moved into the new house almost 2 months ago and have been spending most of my spare time working on the new shop for about the last month... Yesterday something from Quincy, IL...




My new compressor arrived!




The UPS Driver was kind enough to roll it up the drive and into the garage:




Baldor Baby!








American made, (at least enough to wear the flag!)
The home grown quality is evident, fit and finish are superb!

The shop is getting close to being finished, even put in a 2 ton Mini Split:




Hopefully this will take the edge off those freezing cold and boiling hot days!

Not pictured is the wiring for the lathe, mill, TIG, MIG and work benches all behind the sheet rock along with the plumbing for the air distribution. Tomorrow a friend is coming over to start getting it textured so hopefully I can get it painted in the next few days and finally get everything pushed into place.
I won't have to move a car and Harley to use the tools, the house has a 2 car attached and 4 can detached garage/shop!

More pics to come as I get it all together, still lots more work to be done... more lighting power strips at work benches, etc.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 11, 2013)

I was envious of the Quincy compressor. Then I read "the house has a 2 car attached and 4 can detached garage/shop!" and became downright jealous. 

I'm assuming that's a 4 car detached garage, not 4 bathroom.


Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 12, 2013)

Awsum 

There's a song about young women, old whiskey & watermelon wine (the three essentials of a good life). A finely built compressor is the fourth. Fifty years from now when one of your kids or grandkids has that Quincy they can call the company & obtain everything including the date of manufacture, distributor it was sold to, etc. Customer service is totally the best.


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 12, 2013)

Whom did you purchase it through?

Jason


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 12, 2013)

Jason,
Power Equipment Direct/Air Compressors Direct. (FREE Shipping no tax) Here's a link:
http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Quincy-2V41C60VC-Air-Compressor/p855.html

Barry,
After following Will Q's compressor link on his Quincy it was almost a done deal. I did contact Eaton / Polar Air for some info because they also US make very good equipment but after being ignored two times (email) I went with the Quincy. The Polar Air I was looking at was better equipped, 1750 RPM Motor and after cooler so it would have made less noise and been better at water removal, and the cost of the unit was very close Plus Shipping and I don't know about the tax, but I just hate being ignored! Their loss!!

Daniel,
Yup, 4 car detached garage. 20'X35' of joy! 

Finally a single story house (a little smaller, no kids now) with lots of garage... this will be my retirement home!


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 13, 2013)

> I just hate being ignored!


BTDT

Today's consumer likes short response times. Seconds are preferred, minutes are OK, hours make one wonder if a call or email went into the black hole, etc. Snooze & lose. Some really good companies (like Eaton) need to work on that. In fairness their commercial side is top notch with excellent tech support by email & phone - nice when replacing a 25hp VFD.


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 13, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> BTDT
> 
> Today's consumer likes short response times. Seconds are preferred, minutes are OK, hours make one wonder if a call or email went into the black hole, etc. Snooze & lose. Some really good companies (like Eaton) need to work on that. In fairness their commercial side is top notch with excellent tech support by email & phone - nice when replacing a 25hp VFD.



Waited two days after the second email before I ordered from Quincy... over two weeks now and still have not received a response. It might be a superior product but the response, or lack of, is not confidence inspiring. It leaves me thinking that if I had a problem with their product it would take forever to be resolved.


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information Ray, will be looking for an Air Compressor Soon. 
I will consider Air Compressors Direct.


Jason


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 15, 2013)

Quincy 2-stage is the "house compressor" since it's in the attached garage. 1930's vintage according to customer service at Quincy Compressor - who gave me the month/day/year of manufacture, to whom it was first sold, etc. Pump rpm is around 500 IIRC, motor is original that died & got rewound. 90psi turn on, 110psi turn off, added a Load Genie automatic unloader so the pump is always unloaded at start.

Oil is Valvoline VR1 Racing Formula, 20-50 full synthetic, as she seems to prefer this (compressors are always feminine & you'll eventually figure out why if you have a few in service). Motor uses sleeve bearings/bushings & those get a squirt of anything around 100 weight because of total loss lubrication. 

At age 80+ she purrs like a happy kitten. Quincy figures that with the slow pump rpm she may go another 80 years.

Couldn't resist the OT but Quincy today is not much different than Quincy of the early 1900's. Awesome customer service on the other Quincy's in the shop & a well engineered product. (I'm tempted to say that Bison Workholding could learn a lesson but that would be tactless  )


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 15, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Quincy 2-stage is the "house compressor" since it's in the attached garage. 1930's vintage according to customer service at Quincy Compressor - who gave me the month/day/year of manufacture, to whom it was first sold, etc. Pump rpm is around 500 IIRC, motor is original that died & got rewound. 90psi turn on, 110psi turn off, added a Load Genie automatic unloader so the pump is always unloaded at start.
> 
> Oil is Valvoline VR1 Racing Formula, 20-50 full synthetic, as she seems to prefer this (compressors are always feminine & you'll eventually figure out why if you have a few in service). Motor uses sleeve bearings/bushings & those get a squirt of anything around 100 weight because of total loss lubrication.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I would say Polar Air has been learning from Bison... but that too would be tactless! 

80 years and still purring along, that's very cool! I am sure you have had the tank Hydro tested every 10 as required too, Haha I am amazed the tank is still holding together after so long.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 16, 2013)

StrikerDown said:


> ... sure you have had the tank Hydro tested every 10 ...


LOL, I did perform a Redneck Tank Cert test before the first use. The bottoms of any tank accumulate water & they rust out first so I banged away with a ball pein hammer & listened for tonal changes (indicating thin areas). Had the hammer penetrated the tank shell that would also indicate an unsafe tank. I believe the tank is 1/4" rolled plate based on total weight of pump & tank. 

Pressure is limited to 110 psi which also lowers the stresses on the old tank. Not sure the typical thickness of a new Quincy or Ingersoll tank but probably .100" or a tad more.


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 17, 2013)

Redneck Cert...I like it!

Over the last few days I got the texturing finished and today got it all primed... 

Every stage of this project seems to take longer than expected. I was masking everything I didn't want primed and painted and I heard the wind picking up. didn't think too much of it but decided to look outside... lo and behold it started to rain. Not usually a problem except I had rolled the mill and lathe outside and the high wind blew the covers off! Had to rip the plastic off the garage door and roll the machines back inside, wipe them dry then oil all the metal surfaces, an hour and half later I had everything masked and covered including the mill and Lathe and was ready to shoot primer. Got out the airless sprayer that I haven't used for umm nearly 19 - 20 years and flushed mineral spirits out of the pump with water... seemed to spray the water fine, thinned the primer and tried to run it through the pump. After a very short spurt it quit. Seems the rubber hose had deteriorated and the gun was plugged and being a cheap gun it didn't have a way the clear blockages easily. Off to the hardware... a new gun, hose and back in business! Tomorrow paint, cleanup and start moving stuff back in and getting it arranged. I'm getting tired!


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 17, 2013)

Please spray 5 gallons of used sump oil on the walls & ceiling before moving the equipment back in. Saves a lot of time


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 17, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Please spray 5 gallons of used sump oil on the walls & ceiling before moving the equipment back in. Saves a lot of time



Roflol, but the splash pattern is so hard to duplicate!

Paint is done... no oil... yet.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice Ray! Of course I'm envious of the Quincy & shop space but I'm jealous of the mini split too. I've been really thinking about getting one since my buddy told me he was planning to get one this year.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 24, 2013)

Since we're already OT ...






Lennox multi-stage 95% efficient furnace & 21 SEER A/C. Yellow box is location of register that dumps all the heated or cooled air into the gunsmithing area OR dumps it all into the house. Shelves on left (red box) get torn out this morning to finish duct work. Pleat filter is 25x15x5 & should do a nice job eliminating some of the dust in the house. Stat is the Lennox iComfort WiFi & that allows changing settings from anywhere my iPhone has reception:






LOL my technology is better than yours ... for maybe 90 days


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 26, 2013)

Quite a few feet of 3/4" line set was left over & got put to good use:











The compressor pump already has an intercooler between stage 1 & stage 2. Adding the aftercooler helps more moisture condense out in the tank.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Will. It hit mid 90's a couple days ago so I got to test out the mini split... No problem making it cold in the shop, It should make it much more comfortable on those 100 plus days!

That's cool Barry, the after cooler doubles as guard cage also!

The shop is almost done, I need to get pics posted soon as I take them!


----------



## StrikerDown (May 5, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> LOL my technology is better than yours ... for maybe 90 days



Very cool!

Here is mine:


 





 





 









The above functions are available anywhere I can get an internet or cell connection.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 5, 2013)

Here is the latest goings on in the shop:

The Air compressor feeds into about 60' of 3/4" copper pipe that runs up and down both sides of the roll up door and across and back above the door, all sloped down and away from the Regulator, Motor Guard air filter and entry to the distribution system. The theory is to get the air as cool as possible before it enters the air distribution system. I have water traps at both ends as well as in the middle where it goes down the far side of the door small 1/4" ball valves are at the bottom of each trap for drainage. I ran the compressor for over an hour with air bleeding out to keep it running to see how well it works, after wards I pulled the filter element and it was completely dry. The compressor tank and copper pipe inlet side were quite warm but the copper at the other end was almost room temperature so I guess that part is working. I will probably add an after cooler between the pump and tank at some point when I get the time since the tank is the best place to get the water to condense.







To the right of the mill there is two quick disconnects for compressed air, the same is located at the lathe and by the air compressor in addition the the hose reel. Above two of the work benches there is a power strip attached to the wall.
My lovely wife gave me a 32" LED TV for my birthday as well as a wall mount to hang it up with!












Behind a pair of cabinets I hung up slat board to hang miscellanious crap!





The air conditioner/heater (mini split system)
Outside:




Remote:




This was another learning experience, my first AC install... I think it came out really well!

And Chuck Norris!




Still lots to do yet,I want to hang a couple more fluorescents over the mill, lathe and welding table. Not to mention I need to put all the crap away and clean up all the mess!


----------



## precisionworks (May 6, 2013)

Niiice Ray 

Awesome to see the soldered copper piping, absolute top shelf air line installation. Copper costs a small fortune & it's a pain to install but you'll never have to go back to replace PVC that's fragged out. 

MotorGuard recommends pulling the filter cartridge daily & replacing it with a dry one - the aluminum housing will corrode if an even slightly moist filter is left in place for any length of time. I bought two extra filters so a dried out one could be installed daily. The rolls can be reused until they swell too much to fit into the housing.







What's the yellow object in the image above? I've never seen one of those in my shop :devil:


----------



## StrikerDown (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Barry, I checked the cost difference, cop vs Blk iron, at Lowes and it was about a buck less per 10' stick or about $6 bucks total for the pipe in class M. The fittings were another matter! It seems much easier to avoid air leaks with soldered vs pipe threads also, at least in my limited experience, so it was not too big of a pain. 

Inside the walls and attic where I ran the air distribution system I used a Rapid Air Maxline kit: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=20923&gclid=CK-ah-P_gbcCFYF7QgodH3oA7w . This was a relatively easy install considering it was almost 100 feet and it was in the walls and attic, which creates it's own sort of pain! :devil: The maxline pipe is also 3/4" ID and it is an aluminum pipe sandwiched between plastic layers so it is protected from moisture inside and out while providing strength. I used the copper in the least conspicuous place I could find for air cooling which had to be outside the insulated walls!

Thanks also for the info on the motor guard I will get a couple filters to rotate in and out. Looks like a toilet paper roll!


----------



## precisionworks (May 6, 2013)

StrikerDown said:


> ... Looks like a toilet paper roll!


Can be used for that purpose but it's rated at 80 grit


----------



## StrikerDown (May 6, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Can be used for that purpose but it's rated at 80 grit



:eeew::laughing:


----------



## precisionworks (May 11, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record (Google that if you've never seen one  ) the least expensive, quickest & easiest improvement for almost any compressor is an air-to-air intercooler or aftercooler, not really certain which term is more correct but here's what it looks like:






Soft copper tubing, any diameter 1/2" or more, takes the heated air as it exits the compressor head & allows the air to significantly cool before it enters the tank. Since cooler air cannot hold as much moisture the water vapor condenses in the tank instead of going downstream into your air tools, paint spray gun, etc. Seems like the coil above was $50 back when & is probably closer to $100 today but that's a one time expense, never wears out, maintenance free, etc. 

All my compressors have these ...


----------



## StrikerDown (May 11, 2013)

The friend that evacuated the mini split said there is a radiator in his industry that might work as an after cooler. He said it is made of finned copper and looks to be even more effective than plain pipe/tubing. I am sure it is also significantly more costly! This compressor came with an inter-cooler but not an after-cooler. 

Everything I have read about air distribution systems said that a minimum of 25-30 feet of piping should be before the first useable air drop and have a water trap/s to help keep the condensed water out of the tooling.


----------



## wquiles (May 11, 2013)

Talking about the air cooler, I still find it AMAZING that the laboratory which owned my Quincy compressor never took off the factory/transportation cover/protector from the air cooler!

Before (when I bought it, after being in use nearly 10 years):





Of course, I removed the cover even before I got it running in my "shop":


----------



## precisionworks (May 11, 2013)

StrikerDown said:


> ... Everything I have read about air distribution systems said that a minimum of 25-30 feet of piping should be before the first useable air drop and have a water trap/s to help keep the condensed water out of the tooling.


FWIW the copper coil length shown is about 25'. The more length between the head & the tank & the greater the distance between the tank & the first air outlet the better the system will work.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 12, 2013)

wquiles said:


> Talking about the air cooler, I still find it AMAZING that the laboratory which owned my Quincy compressor never took off the factory/transportation cover/protector from the air cooler!
> 
> Before (when I bought it, after being in use nearly 10 years):
> 
> ...



I guess they really needed the extra cooling!

Will, have you ever checked the temperature drop the cooler provides? (you got the "MAX" model, all the goodies!)

Barry,
That is probably the route I will go if I can't find an after cooler for a reasonable price, like I said above is is best to condense the water in the tank, as far from tooling as possible.


----------



## wquiles (May 12, 2013)

StrikerDown said:


> I guess they really needed the extra cooling!
> 
> Will, have you ever checked the temperature drop the cooler provides? (you got the "MAX" model, all the goodies!)



At an ambient of about 80-85F, I managed to get the output tubing to reach 216F, but the output tube from the inter-cooler was a much cooler 92F.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 12, 2013)

That's a good temp drop. After running mine for an hour even the tank gets pretty warm. It can use some additional cooling after the 2nd stage.


----------



## precisionworks (May 12, 2013)

A small refrigerated dryer is the easy way to get what you want. Small ones run around a grand if you shop hard (or buy the same one for $1500 on Amazon if you have too much money) http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Ingersoll-Rand-D42IN/p2429.html


----------



## Atlascycle (Mar 16, 2014)

Joined the Quincy club this week, I purchased the QT-5 with the 80 gallon tank.
purchased at the local farm store, got it with the maintenance kit with tax for less than air compressors direct priced shipped.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 16, 2014)

Atlascycle said:


> Joined the Quincy club this week, I purchased the QT-5 with the 80 gallon tank.



Pictures, please, otherwise it didn't happen :devil:


----------



## Atlascycle (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a 6.5 foot garage door, had to break off the bottom stringers of the pallet, drag what was left of the pallet on the ground with a pallet jack, just to gain 1/8"of clearance above the safety valve on the pump.

Now I need to get my butt in gear and finish the inside of my small 20' x 16' garage so I can quit listening to the old 4gallon direct drive.

Jason


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice Jason, the QT series has been around forever & keeps on pumping air. Two features that you'll appreciate at rebuild time are the two-piece automotive style connecting rods & the counterbalanced crank shaft. 






The counterbalanced crank means less stress on the crankshaft bearings (longer life) & the two-piece rods make rebuilding a snap.


----------



## StrikerDown (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice Jason, you're going to love it.
The noise mine makes is less annoying than my small old compressor but the big deal is that it hardly ever runs.. Using the blast cabinet for extended periods would cause the old comp to run almost continuously, but the Quincy often does not even turn on during many projects. It's so nice having a big tank with 165 PSI!


----------



## Atlascycle (Mar 30, 2014)

Ray,
Unfortunately i still do not have it hooked up. I finally got the job I was working on done. Then I had a Job do do for my father, and now I am on my 7th day in a row at work and will have another run of production welding to do. I do however have a set a Mason Mounts for the compressor and my just run a temp service to where the compressor is sitting to make use if it.

Jason


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 14, 2014)

Getting closer...


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 16, 2014)

Dude the month is marching on, how do you stand it not running yet! :sick2:


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 17, 2014)

I did get the power connected to it temporarily last night and got it up to pressure. need to pick up a few fittings to get it hooked up how i want to. also the pressure switch on this compressor is coming straight out the side of the compressor and I think that i am going to replumb it so that the switch faces the front.

I have a production welding job that i do that causes my old compressor to cycle every 2.5 minutes. i can wait to get it connected to the Quincy and see how long it will go between cycles..

Jason


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 17, 2014)

4 Gallon single stage vs 80 gallon 2 stage... no comparison! :naughty:


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 19, 2014)

Atlascycle said:


> I did get the power connected to it temporarily last night and got it up to pressure. ...



IIRC my Quincy manual said to open the tank drain & allow the pump to run 30 minutes in the unloaded condition (initial break in). Couldn't find that in the newest manual but it still seems like a good idea to get the bearings & crank mated before loading the pump.


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 20, 2014)

Had to replace the elbow on the tank drain today, so while the tank was empty I ran the pump for 30 mins to break it in.


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 21, 2014)

precisionworks said:


> IIRC my Quincy manual said to open the tank drain & allow the pump to run 30 minutes in the unloaded condition (initial break in). Couldn't find that in the newest manual but it still seems like a good idea to get the bearings & crank mated before loading the pump.



Barry, 
That is also the start up/break in procedure that mine came with also.


----------

